# Anismus



## rivkahhhhh81217 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello,

Today I had my first biofeedback session after my ano-rectal manometry. It went pretty well, I was able to understand the process and made minor improvements. I'm worried because everything I've read on the internet says this process doesn't work for most people and it this animus has already inhibited my life for the past 10 months. This appeared overnight and I plan to take yoga and practice any relaxation I can but what the hell. Why did this happen! And how can I get my brain to relax my anus...

Give me what you got. The good, bad, ugly and weird.

Sincerely, 'hopeful for once.'


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi

so sorry you have anismus.

the internet is full of negativity so please try to take the negative anecdotal stories about biofeedback that you read on the internet with a large grain of salt. just because it didn't help someone else doesn't mean it won't help you.

that's encouraging that your first biofeedback session went well and that you already made some minor improvements---good for you!

i went through a couple courses of biofeedback. it is really important to keep a positive, optimistic mind about it, to work hard at it and especially important to faithfully do all the home exercises that your biofeedback PT gives you to do--be sure and do them daily, twice daily--whatever she says. some people are careless about this and that makes a big difference in whether or not you have success. i even bought a home biofeedback machine so i work with that daily as well.

it's also important to constantly monitor you pelvic floor muscles throughout the day, checking to see if they are tight or not. do this when you are sitting, standing, walking, on the phone or computer, while watching tv etc. if you notice that they are tight, relax them. one way to do this is by doing a very gentle squeeze and then release them. make sure you use a very gentle squeeze--just enough squeeze to get the release. you're trying to relax them--not to tighten them. this will help teach your muscles to unlearn that tight muscle memory that they've have since the last 10 months.

also be patient because this can all take a while, especially if you've had anismus for a very long period of time. i had problems with this since childhood--over 45 years. my gastro doc and my biofeedback PT told me i had some of the tightest pelvic floor muscles that they'd ever seen. so i had to work long and hard with all this (hence the home biofeedback machine). it took me a year but i finally did learn to relax those muscles.

i have read many success stories about biofeedback. it does work for many people. good luck with everything!


----------



## rivkahhhhh81217 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you Where did you buy it?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i bought it from this company here:

http://www.lifematters.com/u_control.asp

it's not cheap but it's well worth it. this biofeedback device is the one recommended by the mayo clinic for it's biofeedback patients to use.

both my gastro doc and my biofeedback PT were very impressed when i showed it to them.

i bought the u-control, the rectal sensor and the unigel electrodes. this company has terrific customer service. they are very helpful and happy to answer any questions you may have.

good luck


----------

